# [Verkaufe] Geforce 8600 GT,Pentium Dual Core3,2GHz, 2GB DDR2 GEIL(+Spiele)



## DonLennschi (14. April 2009)

Tachchen!

Ich verkaufe hier Computer-Zubehör, das aktuellen Spielen immer noch gerecht wird.

Die GraKa ist von Gainward mit aktiver Kühlung und 1024 realem DDR2 Speicher.

Der Prozessor ist ein Pentium D (Daul Core) 3,2 GHZ der ca. 2 Monate bei mir im PC lief und nie übertaktet wurde (oder was man damit so macht,keine Ahnung  )

Der GEIL Riegel (2GB DDR2) wurde von mir auch noch nie benutzt und ist noch Original verpackt.

Zuguterletzt verkaufe ich noch das
Heroes of Might&Magic Full Fantasy Fun Pack,was einen hohen Sammler- und sentimentalen Wert besitzt, sowie
Final Fantasy 7 für die PS1.
Wies immer so ist,ist das Spiel in Gebrauchtem Zustand,habs aber gerade im Keller wiedergefunden und direkt nochmal durchgespielt.  
Läuft also einwandfrei.

Viele Grüße
DonLennschi


----------



## DonLennschi (18. April 2009)

Überarbeitet,also: *push*


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. April 2009)

Welcher Pentium D ist es denn? Ein 840, 935 oder 940? Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Primaldoom (18. April 2009)

DonLennschi am 14.04.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Der GEIL Riegel (2GB DDR2) wurde von mir auch noch nie benutzt und ist noch Original verpackt.




Hätte Interesse am Ram.
Was für ein Ram ist es genau?
Und was soll er kosten.
mfg


----------



## DonLennschi (19. April 2009)

Hyperhorn am 18.04.2009 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Pentium D ist es denn? Ein 840, 935 oder 940? Preisvorstellung?



Hey Hyperhorn,

hierbei handelt es sich um einen D 935.Preisvorstellung schick ich dir per pn.


----------



## DonLennschi (19. April 2009)

Primaldoom am 18.04.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DonLennschi am 14.04.2009 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin Primaldoom,
hierbei handelt es sich um folgenden Riegel:
Produktbeschreibung  	GeIL Value Series DDR2 Single Channel Kit - Memory - 2 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR2
Speicherkapazität 	2 GB
Erweiterungstyp 	Generisch
Technologie 	DDR2 SDRAM
Formfaktor 	DIMM 240-PIN
Speichergeschwindigkeit 	800 MHz ( PC2-6400 )
Datenintegritätsprüfung 	Nicht-ECC
Latenzzeiten 	CL5 ( 5-5-5-15 )
Leistungsmerkmale 	Wärmeverteiler aus Aluminium , ungepuffert
Versorgungsspannung 	1.8 - 1.9 V
Herstellergarantie 	Begrenzte lebenslange Garantie (in Deutschland gelten die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsvorschriften)

Ich hätte dabei an 15€ plus Versand gedacht(würde das dann aber als gepolstertes Briefpäckchen verschicken.
Viele Grüße
Lenny


----------



## Primaldoom (20. April 2009)

DonLennschi am 19.04.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 18.04.2009 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin Raus.
Dachte es währen 2x1 GB und nicht 1x2 GB
mfg


----------



## DonLennschi (21. April 2009)

So,dann *push* ich mal, auch den "Daul-Core"


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. April 2009)

Was würdest du denn für die Grafikkarte haben wollen? So als "Not-Ersatz" tut die es ja allemal noch.


----------



## DonLennschi (21. April 2009)

http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=59

Ich würde für die Karte noch 30€ haben wollen.

Viele Grüße
Lenny


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. April 2009)

DonLennschi am 21.04.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=59
> 
> Ich würde für die Karte noch 30€ haben wollen.
> 
> ...



30€ inkl. und ich bin einverstanden.


----------

